# 07 Altima dash lights not working?



## ENDURANCE (May 12, 2011)

So i jumped into my car last night and i usually have my lights set to Auto but my dash lights or any lights in the car didnt come on. all i could see was the clock and that's it. I checked a few fuses that i quickly google'd while sitting there, all the "lamp" fuses were fine. Any idea what it could be?

I pretty much had to drive home with my headlights on and in cruise control cause i couldnt hold a certain speed without knowing how fast i was going.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

That sucks man. 

Be sure to double check all the fuses in the engine bay and also in the fuse box near your left knee when driving.

I doubt that the bulbs burned out. Let us know how it goes.


----------

